# tank seems ever so cloudy day after adding coral...



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I will have some pics and maybe a video when i get home from work today.

Yesterday night around 10pm I added the following:

11 inch Grognia Or whatever those plant looking corals are called 
Large (about softball size) pieace of monti-cap
3 Heads of frogspawn
about 15 to 20 blue pin striped mushrooms.

The water isn't cloudy enough to say "wow that water is cloudy" but it is every so cloudy you look at it and say "hmm..is the water cloudy or is the glass just dirty?" Clean the glass but still the same look.

Any idea?


----------

